# flashing on corrugated steel siding.



## Tailor (Mar 16, 2010)

I've got a small detached building. Its wood frame, steel siding. The attached image shows what the siding looks like.

I'm looking to put some structures on the exterior wall this summer, but wanted to have it look good.

What I haven't done is flashed an attachment thats on a corrugated wall.

I'm not sure what other info would be helpful here, but any tips on properly flashing on this wall would be appreciated.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

can you give a little clarification on "put some structures on the exterior wall"?


----------



## Tailor (Mar 16, 2010)

Solar space heating.

2X6 framed rectangles against the wall with two wall penetrations each.

I had hoped to have each penetration be a horizontal rectangular opening sized to fit standard house heating vent covers.

Each box will weigh in at about 100 pounds (which is one of the reasons I hope to build them on the walls, instead of constructing them then mounting them) so my plan was using bolts through the wall.


However, unless I make the entire collector self contained (which would add another 50 pounds or so), I have the flash the whole frame and keep it sealed to the wall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Unzip the siding, frame your boxes and attach to the wall, cut the siding to fit with a proper leg that you can turn up as an apron type flashing to the box, tuck your counter flashing behind the top side connection. 

It would be very much like flashing a chimney on a roof.


----------



## Tailor (Mar 16, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Unzip the siding, frame your boxes and attach to the wall, cut the siding to fit with a proper leg that you can turn up as an apron type flashing to the box, tuck your counter flashing behind the top side connection.
> 
> It would be very much like flashing a chimney on a roof.


That sounds like a great plan. I suspect it would look really nice at the end.

So, could you help me with some tips, or a place I can read up on the right way to handle the siding correctly? I've not worked with steel siding before, so learning how to properly unzip the siding sounds like step 1.


----------

